# I Think im on my way to get cured



## Actuallynotme (Jan 22, 2017)

So guys let me introduce myself really fast , im european 17, i smoked weed with some of my friends, it was like the 7th time i smoked in my life , i remember i had never holded the smoke in for so long , i took 3 puffs, then i went inside the restaurant , once i was in the table i started feeling weird as if i was going against the walls but i was conscious that i was not moving at all (started panicking) i had a really bad panic attack , so i told to one of my friends to come with me to the bathroom and i was there for about 20 minutes then i went outside to take a walk and finnaly i felt better, so i didnt smoke or drink for the rest of the night, went home at 5 a.m, and had decent sleep, the next morning was the worst morning ever , once i opened my eyes everything was feeling weird , but i thought to myself that this was just the feeling of waking up , then i went to the kitchen and i picked up a pepsi bottle , and i started panicking because the bottle was not feeling real at all, as i i was in a dream, from this point evertything got worst, when i was in the street it was like nothing actually mattered to me , no emotions feeling disconnected from everything as if i was in a dream , a pair of eyes walking through the world, it was really strange i started searching and i found DP/DR , and it made me feel better because i was not alone but worst because i was afraid that it would never go away but it did (it is going away for all of you who are panicking about this) , and i had other fears like "what if this develops to other mental problems like schizo, or even worst disorders", well i was in this "state" for about 4 to 5 days and in the 5th day i was with giant anxiety levels so i started thinking that my face was distorced, even tho i did know that it was not my anxiety was trying to make me belive that it was and i had another panic attack , so i decided i needed to tell my mom. And i did. She helped me a lot like really a lot, she told me that "Our mind controls everything" and she told me i needed to start having routines to keep my mind busy and not thinking about this and so did i , started studying a lot more , doing more exercise, and talking more to ppeople (something that dp did not want me to do since i did not feel good around people), i went to a doctor he gave me some pills for anxiety and everything seemed to start to get better with the exercise , pills , study, talking actually helped me a lot , and about 1 week ago i started feeling myself again somehow sometimes i still have the vivid memories of how it was and it scares the fuck out of me , but i know that im better simply because im not thinking so much about it , because the environements are feeling real and not fake because i want to help others with this, and im feeling alive and real. Of course i have bad days but i will be 100% "cured" one day, just keep your head high and live. Try to enjoy this state because and for me since im vey curious i tried to enjoy it "im seezing things the way no one can. if u have any questions feel free to ask, hugs , and speedy recovery to all of you


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

What meds are you on? Also, what kind of exercise do you do?


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

for how long did you have DP?


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Gratz!


----------



## Actuallynotme (Jan 22, 2017)

dreamedm said:


> What meds are you on? Also, what kind of exercise do you do?


Im currently taking sedoxil (0.5mg) in the morning and zyprexa (2,5mg) at night wich are really small doses , but they helped me a lot soon i will be out of mesa since im 90% recovered, im going to the gym lifting weights and pushing my limits males me feel great !


----------



## Actuallynotme (Jan 22, 2017)

dope said:


> for how long did you have DP?


I still have it but i almost dont notice it , i had it for a month now , and i hope that in 2 3 weeks from now it is gone


----------



## Actuallynotme (Jan 22, 2017)

mind.divided said:


> Gratz!


 thank you


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

paragraphs


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Actuallynotme said:


> Im currently taking sedoxil (0.5mg) in the morning and zyprexa (2,5mg) at night wich are really small doses , but they helped me a lot soon i will be out of mesa since im 90% recovered, im going to the gym lifting weights and pushing my limits males me feel great !


Sedoxil is a Benzo and is ONLY for short term use...Be very careful using it....It should not be used for more than 3 or 4 weeks as it is very habit forming and tolerance levels grow very quickly which means you may end up having to take it more often in larger doses...Be very cautious with it..

You are another success story with Atypicals (Zyprexa) as well....

More people on here need to try Atypicals.......


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

People with dp/dr triggered by smoking weed get cured faster  lol i was there once too . my recovery was very fast . co gratz and yeah pretty soon youll be out ;D


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

Are you off the weed now?


----------

